# should I give Jasper more food? (and Cash)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If your dogs are looking for food like they are hungry do you give it to them? 

this is new to me, especially with Jasper who has never been food motivated, but since he has been feeling better he seems to be hungry. Just now he was staring up at a tin where we keep treats and whining. When I gave him a small handful of kibble it was like I gave him boiled chicken. 

In the past two months, I have switched them both to Chicken medallions (they are lower in fat- they used to get chicken and beef) and have been giving Jasper half medallions/half kibble (which he now seems to really like) 

I went on the natures variety site and did their feeding guide... and although I am not feeding NV Kibble-- I seem to be feeding the right amount. for a dog his size and normal activity they say 1/2 cup kibble and 2.7 medallions and that is what he gets-- plus treats (including his joint treat) 

I've also noticed that he is more eager when we do tricks for treats...so much so he is not as focused on the trick but more the treat. 

Now this regimen has seemed to make him a lot happier in general. But I don't want him to be hungry. Or...are they supposed to be a little hungry?

Cash on the other hand, is on a diet both to lose weight and also to see if he is less itchy and has been getting only the chicken medallions and seems to be a bit leaner (and less itchy) since I have eliminated the kibble from his diet... He is supposed to get 5.7 medallions and he gets 5 and treats. Now he has always been a hungry boy-- so I am not as concerned, and he does actually seem less hungry on his atkins diet. But he too, sometimes whines at the treat tin and jumps on chairs to try to get to it as it is kept on the mantle. 

I kind of figure if they get to the point of searching it out...they must be really hungry... Am I supposed to give in or not...

Oh by the way-- I have not had a drop of finickiness from either in over a month since I have been feeding them this way. But it is just this past week or two that they have seemed hungry...

Looking for the sage advice of the forum.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys seem to always be hungry. It's like they have a never ending appetite. As soon as I make a move near the kitchen, Brando is at my feet. I feed them quite a bit more than the recommended amount simply for the fact that they are so active. I'm a raw feeder. If you can really feel their rib cages easily, then feed them a little more. If you have to press a little to feel their ribs, then they are fine. That's the way I measure my guys. Once in awhile I will even give them a extra bit more food. Just so once in awhile they get to really feel full. Maybe once a month.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Missy - Maybe you are feeding him to little? You say you used the 'average' activity level on the NV website? Are you sure your guys are only have a average activity level? Since they have each other, I'm sure they are active all day? to some degree anyways?? I have Beamer on 4oz a day and I think he is average. Hmmmmm?

Ryan


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Missy:

I have the same thing going on here with Racquet. He always seems hungry. Racquet weighs 21 pounds , almost 22 pounds with a big frame. I feed him 1/3 cups of food three times a day plus treats . If I feed him more than 1 cup per day he will sometimes throw up the next morning. 
I am not sure the amount I feed him is sufficient. I can feel his ribs and he is not overweight.
Elayne and Hungry Racquet


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think mine are always hungry. I also have to watch Dora cause she will eat her food and finish belle or dasher's and get sick. She is perfect weight for her frameand has maintained her weight. She never turns down a cookie though and is the first to jump all over the place if you hit the cookie jar! Belle is also a garbage hound and gets into everything but she has always been that way. I think it is just their nature. Also the more exercising they do just like us, the more hungry they are and the more they need to eat. I also leave kibble out all the time for them and about once a week I toss what hasn't been ate. They usually don't touch it so I think they are fine.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I definetly need to feed Monte more than Riley, he just burns his food faster. Riley is my pig and will eat anything & everything, Monte is more picky. Monte is loving the NV raw that I have been mixing with the innova kibble but the kibble always seems to be left on his plate when he is done. I was thinking of trying the Royal Canin like Jasper, which one are you feeding? I really think Monte just needs more carbs like his mom.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not too worried about Cash because like others here he is chow hound and will anything. And Even though I am getting closer to being able to feel his ribs I still have to push.. which is why I can't leave kibble down. 

But Jasper has always been a food fusser and has even left medallions. 
and since he has been feeling better, he is eating everything. I mean he does not even need to be coaxed to his dish. He is pretty solid, there doesn't seem to be any extra fat on him but he does not seem skin and bones as folks at the play date can attest...LOL...my boys do not feel like other Havanese...they are very much "sturdy big little dogs"

Leeann, I was using mini poodle RC... but then when I noticed Jas was doing better with less protein I started mixing it with Mini Beauty which has less protein and less fat. And he does have more energy-- but does seem hungrier.

Bottom line, I can't feel his ribs so I guess he is getting enough.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Sometimes Pepper is satisfied with what I give him, other times he hovers or whines by the counter where his food is kept. He's at an okay weight, can feel his ribs if I push, but will gain a half pound easily if I give in to his food requests. So I go to the carrots which he likes, but doesn't love. I chop a baby carrot up into small pieces and put it in his bowl. If he eats it, I'll give him another. Usually after two he leaves a bite or two and goes away. I don't know if he's then full or just tired of boring old carrots and knows nothing better is coming, but either way, he quits begging, and his weight stays where it should. We call it the PAWW plan (Puppy at Weight Watchers)  Laura


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy

I also noticed Saydee seems more hungry since we started the NV medallions, once a day. But her weight gain is just right, sooo... I'm thinking part of it is that she _really likes_ the medallions and eating is _so enjoyable_, she'd just like to have more.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Missy, I think they are just like us - some days we get hungrier than others. My vet told me that if you can't feel their ribs, they are overweight. At 16 mos. Abby weighs eight pounds and I give her a quarter cup of dry food twice a day and she has maintained her weight for several months now. She does get a small treat a few times a day and her daddy gives her tiny bites of pretzel at night because he loves to watch her chew it - plus he's a softie!!

Kathie


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think you need to stick to the same amount day after day. Sometimes I give my guys double the amount they should get. It's nice to see them dig in and eat and feel full...well somewhat full as I don't think they would feel full unless I let them eat as much as they possible could. Some days I feed them a bit less and some days I feed them the normal amount. I try to change it up a bit depending on what they did. For instance, today they were at the park running quite a bit for over an hour. So tonight they got a much bigger portion. I don't think there's anything wrong with switching it up.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe I'm lucky with my fussy little screwballs. I just keep Evo Small bites in their bowls or on the floor and they eat when they are hungry. Neither are the slightest overweight. I dunno....
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Mine are always hungry too! Sometimes if Lincoln is VERY hungry, he'll scratch at the kitchen cabinet. Sometimes I give him a treat, but sometimes not. I depends on if I think he's had enough and depends on how much exercise he's gotten that day too. 

Feeling their ribs is a great way to check for under/overweight.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to say, I have been kind of following your advice, basically to use my head. And on this new routine (now for 3 months) they are doing fantastically. Jasper is actually eating 2 meals a day now that he gets half kibble/half medallions-- and since he has never had a weight problem, if he asks for food he gets a little more-- sometimes it's kibble, sometimes it's treats, sometimes boiled chicken or what ever we had for dinner. Cash also, seems to be doing great- on his all medallions all the time diet. He seems to be less pudgy, I can actually feel his ribs a little easier and he seems to be walking on walks with more ease. Now he is always hungry and I can't always give in. But I have switched his all chicken medallions to one beef and one chicken twice a day and that seems to satisfy him more (the beef has more fat) He too will get some boiled chicken if he looks hungry or some carrots or green beans. I have found with Cash, like with some humans the doggy atkins diet seems to be the trick with him and as long as it's all meat he can eat all the treats he wants (well maybe not all he WANTS) and not gain weight. And both boys now seem less hungry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> Mine are always hungry too! Sometimes if Lincoln is VERY hungry, he'll scratch at the kitchen cabinet. Sometimes I give him a treat, but sometimes not. I depends on if I think he's had enough and depends on how much exercise he's gotten that day too.
> 
> Feeling their ribs is a great way to check for under/overweight.


Well said Jane. It's so hard when we think we may be "starving" our furbabies but if their ribs feel right then they're getting enough. Maybe that's the time for carrotts?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think, like us, sometimes we WANT more food, even though we aren't all that hungry. We can be little piggies sometimes when the food is good and we want more, and we want it now! lol Ricky is a little piggie, kind of like Cash, where he'll eat anything I give him. As far as treats go, well, they know where we keep them, and Ricky will sit under the counter and gruff or scratch on the d/washer wanting some treats. He only does this in the evening, when he knows we'll likely be giving them some. Thing is, you don't want to give them the treat because he was whining for it!! I always wait until he's quiet, ignore him until then, then go to the treats as if I just thought of it myself and THEN give them some for a few commands we have them do.

Maybe they've outsmarted ME!! LOL ound:

In case you're interested...... Here is an analysis and review of Royal Canin mini poodle

*"Overall, this product has very mixed quality ingredients and minimal meat content for the canine. "* -----

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1535&cat=6

and R.C. mini beauty, which is rated even lower ----- 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1543&cat=7


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link marj. I have read and re-read the dog food analysis and believe me, I for the longest refused to feed the them the RC. I think I literally tried every kibble out there. Our shelters here loved me. But I can not argue with the effect it has had on Jasper. He is a much happier dog with so much more energy. Now would it be the same if I got him to eat another kibble --let's say Fromm's or Innova? possibly. But he will not eat them! I think my boys eat pretty well. He does not get only kibble, he does get some fresh foods and some medallions too. And as I said-- this is for now, I reserve the right to change...LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know how much of a challenge it's been for you, Missy. I would agree that it's great that Jas is finally happier and eating so much more regularly. Long term on this type of food is a bit risky, but that's just my opinion. I know many dogs have done "just fine" on all kinds of food out there. lol There is nothing stopping any of us from changing from time to time. Like you said, you reserve the right! lol Jasper just might be the one to let you know it's time! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, I so respect your opinion, you have done so much research and maybe someday Jas will get off of the junk food. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*I am a dog food addict and my name is Missy.*

OK! I have said it. And despite my current feeding I am also a Dog Food snob. So even thought I protested a few posts ago. (and also in the raw thread) I just went and re-read the dog food analysis. Why did I do that? things are going so well... but maybe, just maybe it is Jasper's joint supplementation and not the RC that has improved him so. So, he is down to a half a bag of RC so I am going to start mixing in some Innova. I do feel he does better with some grain in his diet. He has eaten Innova in the past--so maybe he will again. I truly trust Nutura products--- so I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the wake-up Marj.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have 2nd-guessed, triple and qauntupled-guessed myself sooooo many times, Missy, it's not funny. :frusty: I know how you feel! lol I also understand where you come from because of how long it took to get a diet that both dogs do well on, they like and works well for you.

Remember ALL those doubts, questions and wrackings of my brain I had when Ricky went through his liver issues and diet? Sometimes I didn't like when someone pointed something out to me because I had JUST figured things out and then a monkey wrench of doubt was thrown in yet again!! lol Oh man. It can be frustrating, but in the end, it is better to base any decision we make on what we know and on our gut feelings. I may not have said this as well as it is in my head..... ound:

I know of plenty of dogs that do very well with some grain and so there's nothing wrong with that. Innova is a very good food and if you ever want to know more, just check out that www.dogfoodanalysis.com site as I have found it so very helpful. Good luck, Missy!! We are right behind you! :biggrin1:


----------

